# Fuchstrail



## Morgoth (9. April 2014)

Abend Leute,

wollte mal fragen, ob im Moment jemand hier aus dem Forum am Fuchstrail bei Bensheim baut? Wäre cool, den Roadgap und letzten Double wieder aufzubauen, nur alleine macht das wenig bock...

Gruß
Fabi


----------



## sharky (16. April 2014)

wieso wieder aufbauen? wurde er abgerissen oder ist er verschlissen? ist das ding auf einem normalen, öffentlichen waldweg oder einem für biker ausgewiesenen trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarnold (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Fabi. Ich bin fahre oft mit Freunden die Fuchstrail. Der Roadgap ist ja schon fertig der wird bald auch mal gesprungen *-*. Den letzten double kann man mit viel Geschwindigkeit echt geil Springen, dort müsste man nur noch ein wenig die Landung vergrößern. Simon


----------



## Peter-S (5. Juni 2014)

Der Geo-Naturpark wollte sich Anfang 2013 in Verbindung mit dem Forstamt Lampertheim um die Strecke kümmern 
Die DIMB wurde 2 Tage vor einem Treffen eingeladen und leider klappte es von unserer Seite aus nicht mit dem Treffen, da wir ja leider arbeiten müssen. Also haben sich Forst und Geo-Naturpark (Herr Dewald) getroffen und vereinbart sich zu kümmern.. mehr brauche ich nicht zu schreiben...
Einige Aktive aus der Bensheimer Umgebung wollten sich um die Strecke bemühen, aber offensichtlich fehlt da auch ein wenig die Unterstützung der Gemeinde Bensheim :/ Vielleicht wäre ein erneuter Anlauf beim neuen Bürgermeister interessant ...
Der Forst düfte sicherlich recht bald Wind von neuen Bauwerken haben und rigoros verfahren, d.h. platt machen wenn es sich anbietet. Auch würde es die Bemühungen konterkarieren eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit dem Forst und dem Eigentümer herzustellen.


----------



## leanderge (15. Juni 2014)

Hi , ich habe mit einem freund die beiden Anlieger vor dem Roadgab fertig gebaut , der Roadgab lässt sich nun schön springen.
Was uns freuen würde, wenn wir mehr von euch oben sehen würden, wir würden uns auch gerne an der Idee mit der Legalisierung des Gebietes beteiligen.
Leander


----------



## leanderge (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## Peter-S (15. Juni 2014)

leanderge schrieb:


> Hi , ich habe mit einem freund die beiden Anlieger vor dem Roadgab fertig gebaut , der Roadgab lässt sich nun schön springen.
> Was uns freuen würde, wenn wir mehr von euch oben sehen würden, wir würden uns auch gerne an der Idee mit der Legalisierung des Gebietes beteiligen.
> Leander



Legalisierunggeht nur in Verbindung mit dem Forst und Gemeinde. Eigentlich wollte sich der Geo-Naturpark (Herr Dewald) um das "Projekt" kümmern  frag doch da mal nach....  LOL ... 

Klappen würde so etwas nur nach dem Vorbild in HD, d.h. Vereinsarbeit und Nutzungsvertrag mit Forst/Gemeinde. Die DIMB kann bei Bedarf unterstützen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## sarnold (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Peter, wir wurden letztens auf der Trail von einem Biker angesprochen (ich weiß leider den Namen nicht), er hat gemeint, dass das Forstamt schonmal versucht hätte das Gebiet zu legalisieren, sich die Stadt und der Förster jedoch nicht bereit erklärt haben das Gebiet zu übernehmen/ pflegen.  Seine Idee war das ein Verein gegründet wird, er diese Aufgabe übernehmen könnte, da wir leider noch nicht 18 müssten sich andere Leute drum kümmern oder man müsste sich mal bereden. Ich fände es sehr geil wenn das Gebiet legalisiert wird, dann gäbe es auch weniger Probleme mit den Wanderern und Spaziergängern. Außerdem hätten diese dann auch kein Grund mehr un sere trails zu zerstören, was zurzeit leider sehr häufig passiert. Ich versteh aber nicht warum sie das tun, wenn man an ihnen mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Wanderweg vorbei fährt bekommt man gleich die Kommentare hinterher geschrien " Rast doch nicht so, nimmt doch mal acht vor den Fußgängern" oder " Könnt ihr nicht woanders fahren, ihr gefährdet uns" -----> Das würden wir ja gerne tun aber wenn die Strecken kaputt gemacht werden oder Hindernisse auf die Strecken gelegt werden, müssen wir ja auf den "normalen" Wegen fahren.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

Ist schon traurig wie langsam sowas geht. Es sind ja wohl Bemühungen auch von offizieller Seite gekommen. Auch eine Duldung wäre mal was. Es geb ja mal einen Termin aber wirklich passiert ist nix. Ich hätte auch keine Zeit uns Lust mich mit einem Verein zu beschäftigen.

Hoffe es wird noch was passieren und nicht die schöne Strecken kaputt gemacht... Ich drücke mal die Daumen! Eine Information an Wanderer wäre echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## sarnold (15. Juni 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich die strecke ablauf und seh, dass iergendwas kaputt ist, denk ich mir ob ich nicht mal schilder aufstell und die Wanderer daraufhin zu weisen, dass sie damit schwere verletzungen erzeugen können oder schlimmeres.. wir graben ja auch keine Löcher auf den wanderweg oder ähnliches.
Aber die Diskussion wird immer da sein


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

und wartetn bis Ihr alt seid könnt ihr auch nicht... Ich denke immer: wir sollten mal 3 Wochen Vollgas auf den Wegen fahren: gibt ja kein Tempolimit... Beim kreuzen der Wege sollte man halt aufpassen. Wenn Oma damit rechnen würde das jemand kommt, erschreckt Sie auch nicht. Legalisierung wäre schon super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (16. Juni 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben wurden wir 2 Tage vor dem Termin im September 2012 zu dem Gespräch eingeladen, dass während der gewöhnlichen Arbeitszeit stattfinden sollte. Anders als die Herren vom Forst und Geo-Naturpark erledigen wir den Job ehrenamtlich. Leider waren die Beteiligten nicht in der Lage den Termin für unsere Teilnahme zu verschieben (Zeit, Termin), d.h. ich konnte aus Termingründen erst 3/4 später am Treffpunkt sein und die Herren waren dann bereits im Gelände verschwunden :/ 
Christian Bauer, er arbeitet für die Stadt Bensheim, hat anfänglich das Projekt unterstützt. Thomas Hechler von TREELINE hat ebenfalls mitgewirkt und versucht eine geregelte Basis für die Nutzung zu finden. 
Der Forst (Herr Ruis-Eckhardt / Bensheim, Herr Schepp / Forstamt Lampertheim) hat einer ca. 15m breite "Schneise" bereits zugestimmt. Insgesamt zwei Begehungen habe ich alleine mitgemacht, hinsichtlich der Tauglichkeit eines "Flow-Trails". Wie gesagt, der Geo-Naturpark wollte das Projekt "erledigen", aber wenn ihr mich fragt, dann wird daraus nichts. Es sein denn ihr nehmt es selbst in die Hand.

Lösung wäre ein Verein gründen, einen Nutzungsvertrag mit Forst und Stadt abschließen und das wäre es dann ... Wenn ihr noch nicht volljährig seid, dann motiviert eure Eltern ... organisiert euch und sprecht ggf. mit dem zukünftigen Bürgermeister, welche Haltung er dazu hat. Vielleicht unterstützt er euch ...

@sarnold: warum spannen Leute Drahtseile über den Weg? Hier hilft nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand zu appellieren und Waldbegegnungen freundlich entgegen zu treten und Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. Auf dem Trail gilt, erst schauen dann fahren :/


----------



## sarnold (16. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem schauen und fahren machen wir jetzt auvh immer. Zum Glück sind wir nochnie in ein drahtseil gefahren und haben noch nie eins gefunden, aber letztens wurde an der trail eine Brücke zerstört,  über die wir fahren wollten, Glücklicher weise hat es niemanden von uns zerlegt. Ja das mit dem Bürgermeister wäre eine gute Idee, aber da wir als minderjährige eher wenig ausrichten können,  sollte sich die community mal treffen oder besprechen...


----------



## Evilposse (16. Juni 2014)

Servus Leute!

So wie ich das sehe und die letzten Jahre so mitverfolge..., wird sich das scheinbar nur in Verbindung mit einem Verein lösen können.
An Mitgliedern wird es sicher nicht mangeln  Es fehlen eben die Leute, die diesbezüglich Ahnung haben oder sich dazu bereit erklären soetwas zu führen. Aber Potenzial hat die ganze Sache und es würde sich verdammt lohnen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Man sollte vielleicht diesbezüglich eine öffentlich Diskussion führen, die die Aufmerksamkeit der Leute weckt und somit entsprechende Personen anspricht.

MfG


----------



## sarnold (16. Juni 2014)

Genau deiner Meinung


----------



## sarnold (16. Juni 2014)

Man könnte ja auch mal versuchen mit verschiedenen Radhändlern sprechen. Die meisten von denen haben Kontakte zu Geo Naturpark oder ähnlichen Organisationen. Und die kennen sich meistens sehr Gut aus wenn es um die Liebe zum Fahrrad geht


----------



## Peter-S (16. Juni 2014)

Etabliert euch als Verein, sucht den Kontakt zur Stadt, besprecht mit dem Forst die getroffenen Vereinbarungen nach. Die DIMB kann bei der Formulierung der  Nutzungsvereinbarung helfen (Entwurf liegt bereits vor). Ihr braucht den Naturpark nicht, denn die können euch wirklich nicht helfen und es besteht dazu auch keine Notwendigkeit. Wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist dann würde ich die  Öffentlichkeit / Händler suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (16. Juni 2014)

Hier der Link zum Muster des Nutzungsvertrages. Das Protokoll der ersten Begehung mit ein paar Infos ist hier zu finden.


----------



## Evilposse (16. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank Peter!

Nun, ich würde mal vorschlagen, daß jeder der hier reinschaut und Interesse hat, dies im (Biker-) Bekanntenkreis mal zur Sprache bringt, wobei man sich hier dann auch austauschen kann.

MfG


----------



## Peter-S (16. Juni 2014)

Trefft euch doch mal und klärt er die Sache in die Hand nimmt. 2-3 Leute... Ich unterstütze euch so gut es geht... Meldet euch einfach...


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Peter,

ähnlich wie du würde ich behaupten, dass es am sinnvollsten wäre, nach dem Amtwechsel beim neuen Bürgermeister in Bensheim vorstellig zu werden und ihm vorzuschlagen, dass der bis dahin gegründete Verein für den Betrieb und Instandhaltung der Strecke aufkommt.

Auch kann angeführt werden, dass schon der Sportstättenentwicklungsplan aus 2009 die Handlungsempfehlung ausgibt, eine Ausweisung einer DH Strecke vorzunehmen:

*- 11.3.4 Zu den Handlungsempfehlungen auf der Ebene der Infrastruktur
*
Zu den Handlungsempfehlungen auf der Ebene der Infrastruktur
Leitbild einer bedarfs- und zukunftsorientierten kommunalen Sportstätteninfrastruktur ist die „sport- und bewegungsgerechte Stadt". Das bedeutet, dass aus sportwissenschaftlicher Sicht Maßnahmen zur *Gestaltung einer sport- und bewegungsfreundlichen Infrastruktur sich nicht mehr wie früher auf die Berechnung des Raumbedarfs für regelkonforme Sportanlagen beschränken, sondern alle Ebenen von Sport- und Bewegungsräumen*
Um die Bedingungen für das Sportverhalten der breiten Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern, stellen die Empfehlungen zu den Sportwegen einen zentralen Baustein dar. *Bereits mit kleineren auch kostengünstigen Maßnahmen kann somit dem Sportverhalten der Bevölkerung Rechnung getragen werden und insbesondere die Möglichkeiten für Lauf- und Radsport verbessert werden.*

*- 10.1.1 Wege für Sport und Bewegung
Ausweisung einer Downhill-Strecke: In der Stadtverwaltung laufen regelmäßig Anfragen bezüglich einer Downhill-Strecke auf. Derzeit existieren zwar einige solche Strecken, sie sind aber alle illegal angelegt und bilden ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential für andere Waldnutzer (z.B. Spaziergänger). Aus diesem Grund empfiehlt die Planungsgruppe, gemeinsam mit der Forstverwaltung und potentiellen Nutzern in einem Arbeitskreis eine Streckenlösung zu erarbeiten und dort das Downhillfahren zu konzentrieren. Die Strecke sollte stadtnah angelegt werden, um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden.*

Zumal der Forst anl. eines am 01.10.2012 durchgeführten Außentermins nachfolgendes zum Fuchstrail mitgeteilt hatte:

1. Die von den örtlichen Mountainbikefreunden illegal angelegte "Freeridestrecke" im Staatswald Forstamt Lampertheim, Abt. 1415, 1416 beginnend an der Schutzhütte (Toter Mann) wird grundsätzlich in der vorhandenen Form bis auf weiteres so belassen.
2. Ein verantwortlicher Träger (Stadt Bensheim, Geopark Bergstraße, Verein) beantragt beim Forstamt einen Gestattungsvertrag zur unentgeldlichen Nutzung der gemeinsam mit dem Revierleiter Herrn Ruis-Eckhardt festgelegten Route als "Freeride- oder Singletrailstrecke", worin die "Spielregeln" zur Nutzung festgelegt werden (analog Gestattungsvertrag Mountainbikerouten Geopark).
3. Die bereits ausgezeichnete Durchforstungsmaßnahme wird durchgeführt unter weitgehender Schonung der "Singletrailbauwerke". Diejenigen Abschnitte, die auf den Rückegassen liegen, können den Holzerntearbeiten "zum Opfer fallen".
4. Durch die Nutzer bzw. den Geopark sollen an den Start- sowie Kreuzungspunkten Singletrail/ausgebaute Waldwege Bremsschleusen bzw. Hinweisschilder angebracht werden.
5.Die Nutzer der gemeinsamen festgelegten Strecke versuchen Einfluß zu nehmen auf die Nutzer der illegalen Downhillstrecken am westlichen Melibokushang. Diese Nutzung hat zu unterbeleiben. Illegale Strecken werden auch weiterhin seitens des Forstamtes beseitigt.

Es stellt sich nun daher - da die Stadt Bensheim, der Geo Naturpark und die DIMB nicht den Gestattungsvertag mit dem Forst unterzeichen wollen bzw. können -  die Frage, ob man hierfür einen eignen Verein gründen muss oder ob man sich nicht evtl. einem bestehenden Bensheimer Verein z.B. SSG Bensheim Radsportabteilung anschließen kann bzw. sich nicht einem Verein wie HD Freeride e.V. anschließt, der ja schon bekanntlich in Heidelberg erfolgreich in Sachen DH/Freeride war

@Peter-S 
Was macht eigentl. die Abstimmung mit dem Umweltreferenten Tilman Kluge bzgl. Melibokus? Hier wollte die DIMB doch letztes Jahr schon eine geeignete Streckenführung prüfen und entwickeln, die auch in einem FFH-Gebiet vertretbar wäre (in Rheinland-Pfalz gab´s  doch hierzu ein Pilotprojekt!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Evilposse (17. Juni 2014)

Danke Chris, für die Infos 

Also, so wie ich das nun verstehe, ist da grundsätzlich eine Toleranz vorhanden die man dann noch positiver Gestalten könnte. (?)


----------



## Peter-S (17. Juni 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ähnlich wie du würde ich behaupten, dass es am sinnvollsten wäre, nach dem Amtwechsel beim neuen Bürgermeister in Bensheim vorstellig zu werden und ihm vorzuschlagen, dass der bis dahin gegründete Verein für den Betrieb und Instandhaltung der Strecke aufkommt.
> ..
> ...



Hallo Chris,
ich würde erst einmal kleine Brötchen backen, d.h. das umsetzen was jetzt schon seit Jahren im Raum steht... die "neuen" erkämpften Freiheiten im Waldgesetz ermöglichen ggf. dem Forst noch das ein oder andere Zugeständnis zur Streckengestaltung. 

Eine Vereinsgründung oder -angliederung halte ich für notwenig um den rechtl. Rahmen einhalten zu können. Und bitte nicht wieder mit dem Geo-Naturpark anfangen ... (..wo ist das "nerv" shortcut??). Aufgrund der inhaltl. Zielsetzungen dürfte HD Freeride Anschluß wegfallen, kann aber inhaltlich sicher als Orientierung dienen.

Eine Strecke durch ein FFH-Gebiet zu planen und umzusetzen, das können wir uns dann vornehmen, wenn es eine etablierte und engagierte Basis an Bikern gibt. Tilman hat sich zu dem Projekt positiv geäußert und ein möglicher Streckenverlauf mit mehreren Varianten liegt auch schon in der Schublade. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2014)

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen. Wer nimmt das jetzt in die Hand?


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juni 2014)

@LarsLipp 
Was in die Hand nehmen`? Vereinsgründung? Anschluss an einen bestehenenden Bensheimer Verein? Gespräche mit HD Freeride?

Info´s zur Vereinsgründung anbei....
http://deutsches-ehrenamt.com/de/assets/files/Downloads/leitfaden/DEeV-Leitfaden-Gruendung.pdf
http://izig-heidelberg.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Vereinsgründung_Sammelmappe.pdf

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich hier keiner der Biker den administrativen Aufgaben stellen geschweige den in einem Verein organiseren möchte.

@Peter-S
Kleine Brötchen?  Vestehe ich jetzt nicht ganz?  Was meinst du damit?

Fakt ist doch, dass seit den ersten Gesprächen 2012 niemand gefunden werden konnte- weder Stadt, Geo Naturpark, Verein und IG Odenwald / DIMB -  die den ausgearbeiten Gestattungsvertrag mit dem Forst Hessen unterzeichnen wollten bzw. konnten.

Was die Streckenplanung am Meli durch das FFM Gebiet angeht, wäre es nett wenn du mir per Mail oder hier per PM weitere Infos zu kommen lassen könntest. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2014)

Was in die Hand nehmen: Genau das: schauen was es für Möglichkeiten gibt und die dann umsetzten.  Genug Mitglieder zu finden ist wohl einfacher. Wobei je nach Ansatz ja nicht jeder Radler auf den Fuchstrail lust hat: Wird es eher einen Trail oder Park geben?

Ich bin gespannt. Wer kümmert sich darum den Lift aus Winterkasten da aufzubauen...


----------



## Peter-S (18. Juni 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp
> Was in die Hand nehmen`? Vereinsgründung? Anschluss an einen bestehenenden Bensheimer Verein? Gespräche mit HD Freeride?
> 
> Das Problem ist doch, dass sich hier keiner der Biker den administrativen Aufgaben stellen geschweige den in einem Verein organiseren möchte.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

*Kleine Brötchen = "Fakt ist doch, dass seit den ersten Gesprächen 2012 niemand gefunden werden konnte" = "Das Problem ist doch, dass sich hier keiner der Biker den administrativen Aufgaben stellen geschweige den in einem Verein organiseren möchte."  ... Du beantwortest die Frage selbst *

Warum sollte die DIMB insbes. die IG Odenwald diesen Vertrag unterzeichnen? Hier ist eine verantwortliche Organisation gefragt, die kontinuierlich die vereinbarten Rahmenbedingungen organisiert, regelt und überprüft. Das kann die DIMB (IG) nicht leisten und zählt auch überhaupt nicht zu deren Zielsetzung. Aus vielleicht ähnlichen Gründen verfahren sowohl Stadt, als auch Geo Naturpark der ja zugesagt hatte das "Projekt" durchzuführen 

*Wer kennt sich denn tatsächlich von den hier Beteiligten (Morgoth, sharky, leanderge, sarnold, Evilposse, LarsLipp, Mr. Nice) ? Wer hat z.B. einen Draht bzw. ist bereits Mitglied in einer "Radsportabteilung" SSG Bensheim/TSV Auerbach? Hier kann mit entsprechenden Argumenten als Abt. versucht werden über den Gesamtverein eine Zusage zur Übernahme der Verantwortlichkeit im Rahmen  eines Gestattungsvertrages zu bekommen. Dann ist ein Verhandlungs- Vertragspartner fix. Der Rest ist dann Konzept, Gespräche mit Forst/Stadt (Eigentümer).*

Das Meli-Problem lässt sich m.E. erst lösen, wenn eine etablierte interessierte Gruppe / Institution existiert, denn dieses "Projekt" wäre um einiges größer als der "Fuchstrail". Es ist bedauerlich zu sehen, wie diese Egoisten den Meli runterschreddern (war am So. mal wieder dort). Die Erosion ist stellenweise erschreckend  Ich kann den Forst nur bestärken hier Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen. 

Allerdings sehe in diesem Problemfeld auch die lokale Politik gefordert. Es kann nicht zu deren Aufgabe und Zielsetzung gehören bekannte Konflikte im Raum stehen zu lassen oder nicht hinreichend handlungsfähigen Institution zuzuweisen... 
Die Stadt Bensheim hätte mit seinen "Handlungsempfehlungen" m.E. die Möglichkeiten dazu, federführend ein zukunftsfähiges MTB-Konzept mit allen Beteiligten umzusetzen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo_G. (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

schön zu hören das es reges Interesse an dem tollen Fuchs-Trail gibt!
Ich habe an fast gleicher Stelle (damals noch als Jugendlicher und mit weniger weit fortgeschrittenem Bikesport) vor 18 Jahren, schon zwei Mal eine Strecke gebaut. War nicht so toll wie heute. Aber: Wir hatten was zum Fahren. Da das Ganze damals noch weniger akzeptiert war als es heute ist, wurden die Strecken beide zerstört und dann war es irgendwann auch mal rum.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich habe mich gestern mit meinem Kumpel Meik entschlossen, dass wir uns der Sache annehmen.
Das Stromberg Trail is doch ein hervorragendes Beispiel wie das Ganze funktionieren kann. Daran kann und sollte man sich orientieren.
Mit Vereinsmeierei kenne ich mich aus, da ich seit über 20 Jahren im Verein aktiv bin, genauso wie Meik auch.
Der neue Bürgermeister ist der Vater meines besten Freundes und ich habe ihn im Wahlkampf die ganze Zeit unterstützt. Außerdem fahren seine beiden Jüngsten BMX und sein Großer mit mir Mountainbike. Da haben wir definitiv einen super Draht hin. Und, bei guter Organisation und Vorbereitung, einen Supporter an unserer Seite. Allerdings tritt er erst ab dem 15.12.2014 sein Amt. Bis dahin wäre ich gerne schon weiter... Vorher kommen nämlich die Herrschaften mit den großen Maschinen in den Wald. Und das könnte hinterher doof sein.

@Chris: Bist Du morgen im Büro? Gestern habe ich es nicht geschafft. Sonst komme ich Montag vorbei.

Fakt ist:
Es wird ein Verein gegründet. Es wird einen festen Ansprechpartner geben. Und es wird jetzt was bewegt. 
Ich weiß nicht wo ich mich sonst mit so viel Spaß nach Feierabend um den Baum wickeln soll... ;-)

Haut rein, ich muss noch mal aufs Rad. Das Wetter ist einfach zu geil um nicht draußen zu sein.

Euer Timo


----------



## Evilposse (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Timo!

Na, das ist doch mal eine extrem positive Sache 
Wenn das ins laufen kommt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei !
Mit dem Beispiel Stromberg hast Du vollkommend recht, und gegen solche positiven Aspekte kann mit Sicherheit niemand etwas sagen.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Morgoth (19. Juni 2014)

Servus Timo,

das sind echt Top Nachrichten und ich werde auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein!! Wenn man so gute Connections hat wie du, ist das natürlich was sehr feines!

Gruß
Fabi


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Juni 2014)

Servus,
endlich kommt mal was ins Rollen. Bin auch dabei!


----------



## sarnold (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Timo echt geil!!! *-* Wir werden sicher auch versuchen die Sache zu unterstützen, jedoch sind wir alle nicht 18. Wir sind so 7, 8 Personen die das echt klasse fänden!
Noch ne Frage ist heute jemand oben am Toten Mann? Wir werden da ein bisschen rumcruisen und auch beim Fuchstrail vorbeischauen wenn einer Bock hat wir sind zu 4. einfach vorbeischauen  (Trails an der Hütte)


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2014)

Na das klingt ja mal super: Als Mitglied stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung! Selbst wenn es nicht ganz offiziell ist, wenn die Gespräche laufen ist es ja schon so weit, das nichts mehr von offizieller Seite beschädigt wird. Der erste Schritt! Die Maschinen kommen dieses Jahr glaub ich nicht, die waren letztes Jahr da...

Ich drücke dir und uns die Daumen!

PS: Morgen sind wir wohl in Beerfelden zum fahren!


----------



## open-air (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Timo,

hab's heute vom Mr. Nice gehört.
Super, das benötigen wir einen, mit dem richtigen Netzwerk.
Wie LarsLipp, stehe ich auch gerne als Mitglied zur Verfügung.

Eins muss ich noch los werden: von einem Vertreter der DIMB hätte ich mehr erwartet, als politische Großwetter-Prosa.
Als "Niemand ohne Lobby und entsprechendem Netzwerk kann man leider keinen neuen Verein oder eine Abteilung in einem bestehenden Verein gründen. Das ebnen gerade diesen Weges, hätte ich von der DIMB erwartet.

@Peter-S, du fährst immer brav den Forstweg oder die Straße runter, richtig?!

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

Vereinsgründung finde ich gut: wem sollte die Bike Gruppe denn beitreten? Der Sport ist schon sehr etwas anders mit den entsprechenden Anforderungen....


----------



## tfdelacruz (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
man könnte sich auch als Gruppe/Sparte einem bestehenden Verein anschließen. Ein Bekannter ist im Vorstand in dem Verein RTC Bergstraße (http://rtc.roscher-juergen.de/welcome/) und steht einer Abteilung "MTB", "Flowtrail" oder ähnlichem sehr offen gegenüber.
Vielleicht wäre dieser Schritt am Anfang einfacher?
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Juni 2014)

@tfdelacruz 
Guter Vorschlag  Schick aber mal ne PM bzw. Mail an Timo.G . Er hat meines Wissens ebenfalls schon Gespräche mit einem Bensheimer Verein geführt. Von daher wäre es am besten wenn ihr Euch mal kurz austauscht.

Gruss
chris


----------



## sarnold (26. Juni 2014)

Wäre cool wenn man hier alle Fortschritte reinscheiben könnte, damit alle informiert bleiben  ^.^


----------



## Senecca (29. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage für Interessierte. Wo genau ist denn der Fuchstrail? Liegt der unterhalb vom toten Mann? Habe da am Freitag zufällig eine Strecke gefunden die wohl auch aktiv gepflegt wird. 2 freundliche Jugendliche waren auch anwesend. Gern könnt ihr mir auch per PN sagen wo die Strecke liegt. 

Wenn ich bei der Vereinsfindung helfen kann, sagt Bescheid. Ich hatte mal Zivildienst beim Förster (R-E) gemacht und schätze ihn als sehr umgänglichen Kollegen.


----------



## sarnold (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Senecca. Ja genau das war der Fuchstrail! PS: Ich bin der mit den blonden Haaren


----------



## tfdelacruz (8. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues, bzw. wie ist der aktuelle Stand?
VG


----------



## Timo_G. (11. Juli 2014)

Der Ansprechpartner von meinem Verein ist mittlerweile aus dem Urlaub zurück und wir versuchen gerade nen Termin für ein gemeinsames Treffen zu finden! Kannst Gerne parallelan deinen Jungs da baggern bzas gerne zusammen machen!

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (11. Juli 2014)

Super! Hoffen wir mal das es klappt.


----------



## SLLUB (16. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Klasse Sache!  Wäre bei einer Vereins-/Abteilungsgründung auch am Start. Bin mir sicher, dass wir in Bensheim und Umgebung eine ordentliche Anzahl von Bikern überzeugen könnten, einem solchen Verein beizutreten und sich zu besteiligen.


----------



## Evilposse (25. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Und? Wie sieht die momentane Lage aus, was gibts neues? 

MfG


----------



## tfdelacruz (26. August 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Morgoth (27. August 2014)

Schließe mich dem Bund der Interessierten an...


----------



## codit (27. August 2014)

Bin da heute seit längerem mal wieder runter. Welcher IDIOT hat denn direkt auf dem Chickenway links vom 2. (oder 3.?) Kicker eine Grube ausgehoben? Solche Dinge werden allen, die nach einer eventuellen Legalisierung Verantwortung übernehmen wollen viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## sarnold (29. August 2014)

Hallo codit. 1. Hier ist kein Platz für Beleidigungen.  2. Gilt immernoch Strecke erst ablaufen/ lamgsam runterfahren wenn man sie nicht kennt! 3. Bin ich gerade die  strecke abgelaufen und habe weder auf dem hauptweg noch auf dem chicken way ein loch gefunden!


----------



## Evilposse (29. August 2014)

@sarnold -> signed...

Vorallem nicht gleich in Hysterie verfallen und wegen einem vemeintlichen Loch dies mit der Geschichte der möglichen Legalisierung in verbindung bringen  
Wollte Samstag mittag eh mal dort rumkurven, da schau ich mir das mal an...

MfG


----------



## sarnold (29. August 2014)

Aber die neue anfahrt bitte mit viel speed nehmen! & besser erstmal anschauen


----------



## Evilposse (29. August 2014)

Ich sag es mal so, den neuen Kram kenn ich sehr gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (29. August 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Bin da heute seit längerem mal wieder runter. Welcher IDIOT hat denn direkt auf dem Chickenway links vom 2. (oder 3.?) Kicker eine Grube ausgehoben? Solche Dinge werden allen, die nach einer eventuellen Legalisierung Verantwortung übernehmen wollen viel Freude bereiten.


Sorry war der 6. Kicker! Mein Post hat ja zum Glück etwas genutzt. Das Loch ist beinahe verschwunden, ein guter Geist hat es mit Erde aufgefüllt. Gerade eben hat es nur noch so ausgeschaut:




@sarnold : wenn Du meine obige Bezeichnung für derartiges als Beleidigung auffasst tut es mir leid.
Ich bleib dabei, wer sowas auf öffentlichem Grund anrichtet (nein es war nicht die Natur, nein es ist nicht bei Forstarbeiten entstanden) ist entweder ein Kind (dann ist freilich alles entschuldigt) oder Besagtes von Oben.


----------



## sarnold (29. August 2014)

Gut dann hat sich das damit auch geklärt Evilposse kennst du auch auch schon den geilen neuen Sprung am Anfang?


----------



## Evilposse (29. August 2014)

Ich gehe schwer davon aus, daß es die Kids waren...aber man trifft die ab und zu mal und da kann man das in Ruhe ansprechen.
Aber die Stelle mit der Mulde wird sicherlich,unter anderem, bald ausgebessert sein 

@sarnold 
Ne, wenn am Anfang nen neuer Sprung sein sollte, dann kenne ich den nicht, war jetzt eineinhalb Wochen nicht mehr dort.

MfG


----------



## sarnold (29. August 2014)

Ja da ist ein neuer Sprung! Lohnt sich echt den mal auszuprobieren, vom Konzept her ist er wir die 3. Schanze (Oder wenn man den neuen dazuzählt 4.) Der unterschied ist nur das man weder Absprung noch Landung merkt^^ Aber genügend Speed sollte man schon haben  wir nehmen immer um die 25 Meter


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (9. September 2014)

Verzierungen am Fuchstrail.

Hallo Leute, ich habe gestern das erste mal den zum Kunstobjekt umfunktionierten Baum an der Bank am Fuchstrail gesehen und stelle mir die Frage ob das wirklich sein muss!? Ich bin sicher kein Moralapostel aber hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass die Bauwerke auf dem Trail schon einige Jahre ohne große Probleme geduldet werden sollte man die Nerven des Forsts nicht überstrapazieren.

Red Bull Dosen und 9mm Patronen in einen gesunden Baum zu Nageln ist einfach nicht förderlich, die großflächige Baumritzerei "DH Love" hätte man wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss ja auch in dem toten Holz der Bank einritzen können. Außerdem habe ich den Platz schon mehrmals von Flaschen, Dosen und Platiktüten entmüllt.

Gegenüber dem Forst lässt sich mit dem verunstalteten Baum nur schwer Argumenttieren, dass das Befahren des Fuchstrails keine bösartigen Einflüsse auf die Natur hat.

@ Künster:
Du kannst ja mal über den Rückbau deines Kunstwerks nachdenken.

@ wer sich angesprochen fühlt:
Vielleicht einfach den Müll aus dem Wald mit nach hause nehmen

So, fertig gemotzt, prinzipiell gefällt mir das Kunstwerk aber eben nicht in einem top gesunden Baum.
Außerdem Lob an die Erbauer der neuen Anfahrt, schaut top aus


----------



## Evilposse (9. September 2014)

Servus!

Da muß ich Meik recht geben. 
War heute morgen am Fuchs und so wirklich toll fand ich das ebenfalls nicht. Wenn der ganze Kram über längere Zeit bestand haben soll, ist der Mist nicht förderlich. Hier sollte die Rübe mal ein wenig benutzt werden. 

MfG


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. September 2014)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man könnte sich auch als Gruppe/Sparte einem bestehenden Verein anschließen. Ein Bekannter ist im Vorstand in dem Verein RTC Bergstraße (http://rtc.roscher-juergen.de/welcome/) und steht einer Abteilung "MTB", "Flowtrail" oder ähnlichem sehr offen gegenüber.
> Vielleicht wäre dieser Schritt am Anfang einfacher?
> VG



Könntest du hier bei deinem Bekannten nochmal nachhören? Bei den benachbarten Jungs im Taunus scheint´s auch vorwärts zu gehen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723016/

Gruss
chris


----------



## tfdelacruz (16. September 2014)

Hi, 
bin gerade noch in den USA für die nächsten zwei Wochen.
Habe ihn aber schon kontaktiert und unser Anliegen platziert.

VG


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. September 2014)

Das ist top

Gute Zeit und viel Spass noch in den Staaten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarnold (17. September 2014)

Hoffe mal, dass es vielleicht bald vorwärts geht


----------



## tfdelacruz (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
habe mich heute mit meinem Bekannten wegen der Abteilung unterhalten. Das Interesse von der Vereinsseite besteht noch immer. Allerdings wusste ich nicht wirklich was wir uns alle überhaupt vorstellen. Flowtrail, Downhill-, bzw. Freeridetrail usw.?
Wir sind dann zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass sich alle interessierten Biker mal zusammen setzen sollten und sich darüber einig werden was wir wo überhaupt realisieren wollen.
Was haltet ihr von einem Treffen?
VG


----------



## Evilposse (6. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Klar, wäre dabei, sofern es zeitlich passen würde. Wichtig wäre ja, zu wissen, was für ein Areal oder welche Trails zur verfügung stehen würden. Da könnte man sich schon grob was vorstellen.

MfG


----------



## sarnold (7. Oktober 2014)

Das sind doch mal super Neuigkeiten!   - Ich "verspreche" jetzt mal, dass ich und noch 3- 4 meiner Freunde auf jeden Fall bei einem Treffen dabei wäre, wenn es zeitlich passt. Die Frage ist wo und wann?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (7. Oktober 2014)

Super,  das ist wirklich eine gute Nachricht und ein großer Schritt einen Verein mit Interesse und zuverlässiger Kontakt person zu finden. 

@tfdelacruz
Bin dabei. Sagst du einfach einen Termin an?

Grüße Meik


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

wäre cool wenn ihr wegen des Termins mal kurz in Moodle euer Kreuz/e macht! 

http://doodle.com/qmdazvb8k37w8dbr#table

Falls es die nächste Woche zu kurzfristig ist, kann man natürlich neue Termine finden...!

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarnold (7. Oktober 2014)

Treffen wäre gut in bensheim! Strecke wird wegen Wetter und Uhrzeit ja eher ausscheiden, also wäre ein Lokal oder ähnliches ne bessere Option.


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
habe mal ein extra Thema zu dem Projekt erstellt, um auch die Leute anzusprechen die nicht hier rein schauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/


VG


----------



## sarnold (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab noch ne Frage. An welchen Verein würden wir uns anhängen oder gründen wir selbst einen?


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. Oktober 2014)

Rad-Touristik-Club Bergstraße/ Odenwald e.V.


----------



## sarnold (7. Oktober 2014)

Okay Danke


----------



## sarnold (8. Oktober 2014)

Ab wie viel Personen wollen wir uns überhaupt treffen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Oktober 2014)

Für alle Interessierten....



tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Servus,
> *also Mittwoch der 15.10 um 19 Uhr steht. *
> Habe einen Tisch im Bierkeller Bensheim (Grieselstraße 50,64625 Bensheim) für 12 Personen reserviert. Falls es noch mehr werden sollten, kann man bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Stuhl dazu stellen...
> Ich freu mich und bis Mittwoch
> ...


----------



## Senecca (20. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eine Zusammenfassung für die Leute die nicht kommen konnten?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (20. Oktober 2014)

Hier findest du eine Grobe Zusammenfassung und den Link zur Doodle Umfrage für das nächste Treffen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/
Beitrag vom 17. Oktober 11:36

Grüße Meik


----------



## Senecca (20. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Link.

Bei zwei Sachen könnte ich euch unterstützen:
Kontakt zum Forst (Kenne den Förster noch als ich dort Zivildienst gemacht habe)
Gestaltung der Internetseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (21. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (21. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Senecca.

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Hast du Lust bei dem nächsten Treffen dabei zu sein? 
Ansonsten würden wir danach auf dich zukommen was den Forst und die Homepageunterstützung angeht.

Danke
Grüße Meik


----------



## Senecca (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre das letzte mal schon gerne gekommen, habe es aber erst am Mittwoch (als ich euch getroffen habt) mitbekommen.


----------



## fr33ride (25. November 2014)

hi - ich wohne seit einigen Monaten in Bensheim und würde mir den Fuchstrail gerne mal anschauen. 
Plant jemand am Sonntag 30.11 dort zu fahren und würde mir den Trail mal zeigen? 
LG, Andreas


----------



## Evilposse (25. November 2014)

Hi

Frag mal hier nach ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/


MfG


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Dezember 2014)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: es geht wirklich vorwärts. Es gab bereits einen Termin mit dem Forst und es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach in den RTC Abteilung Mountainbike einzutreten und auch mitzuhelfen. Wir haben eine IG, für die Mitglieder. Dort werden die Vereinsinternen Themen besprochen....


----------

